# Youtube makeup Name



## highonmac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi ladies.

I have a youtube account and i decided to make youtube video's but the account name is my name. I want to change it so I am thinking of creating a new account with a catchy name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would love suggestions for some names relating makeup or beauty in general. Some ones I am liking and will put in a poll for you to vote on as well as if you have any other recommendations, that will be super!.


----------

